# aswang



## Qcumber

Has the verb derived from *aswáng* "vampire" two governments: one with *ng* [pronounced *nang*] and one with *sa*? If so, is the verb focused on the victim the same in both cases.

1) sa government

1a) *Maráhil may umaswáng sa iyó.*
= Perhaps some (creature) has vampirized you. 
[It has sucked your blood; that’s why you’re weak.]

1b)* Maráhil inaswáng ká ná!*
= Perhaps you’ve been vampirized!

2) Ng government

2a) *Mukháng may umaswáng mó.*
= It looks like some (creature) has transformed you into a vampire.
[You are very pale, and you fear sunlight.]

2b)* Nakú! Inaswáng ká ná!*
= Oh my God! You’ve been transformed into a vampire!

Don't be afraid.


----------



## kios_01

I didn't really get your question. But of your four senteces, only 2a sounded wrong.

It should be: *Mukháng may umaswáng sa iyó.*

And you should know that "aswang" and its verb form doesn't really mean a vampire or vampirized or transformed ito a vampire.  It's a culturally bound term, hence, there would be no direct English translation.

An aswang, as most folklore would tell you, is a creature of the night who climbs up the roofs of houses within which a pregnant woman resides. From the roof, they stick out their long, tubular tongue into the woman stomach and then suck the baby from inside her. (Gross but hey that's folklore.)

Therefore, the verb form of aswang connotes something like a pregnant woman whose baby was stolen by the aswang.

However, we also have "vampires" (in a sense of "zombies") in our folklore. They're called "bampira." I assume they came to us through the Spaniards. Again, a "bampira" is a "zombie." I don't think I've ever heard of our version of "dracula." I presume it doesn't exist in Philippine folklore.

Hope that helped.


----------



## Qcumber

kios_01 said:


> only 2a sounded wrong. It should be: *Mukháng may umaswáng sa iyó.*


Even if your didn't understand my question, your answer is useful. Your correction means that *aswáng*, as a verb, governs *sa* not *ng*.
Hence the patterns:
focus on the creature (A): *umaswáng ang A sa B*
focus on the victim (B): *aswangín ng A ang B*

P.S. Yes, I have read many things about the folkloric creature called "*aswáng*",  but it started being used to translate "vampire" in the 20th century. Then the verb I'm talking about was derived from it. Finally, it has recently taken on a sexual meaning that can be very easily guessed.


----------

